#  Erste Hilfe >   Frage an die Kollegen >

## Lupina

Haben letztes mal auf der Wache ewig diskutiert und sind uns doch net alle einig geworden.... 
Bin mal auf eure Meinungen gespannt und zwar ging es darum, was übergangsmäßig (für a paar Wochen) wohl "gesünder" ist, wenn ein junger kreislaufstabiler Patient einen normofrequenten, jedoch arrhythmischen Puls hat, oder ob es wohl besser ist wenn die Frequenz tachykard (130 aufwärts) und relativ rhythmisch ist? 
Bin mal auf eure Meinungen gespannt 
LG Lupina   :Smiley:

----------


## Stanly84

Hey,
ich finde dies Diskusstion, die ihr angefangen habt sehr interessant. Und muss auch sagen, dass ich meinen STandpunkt gar nicht so recht weiß. Die eine Hälfte sagt das, die andere das andere.
Und mhh, es gibt ja immer Vor- und Nachteile bei beidem und eben auch die verschiedensten Auslöser. So kann aus der Momentaufnahme heraus ja gar nicht sagen, was genau das Problem ist und wo die Ursache liegt und ob das gut oder schlecht ist.
Aber ich werde das Thema auf alle Fälle verfolgen

----------


## Patientenschubser

:Huh?:  Besser doch normofrequent und rhythmisch  :Smiley:

----------


## Lupina

Selber bin ich mir da auch noch nicht ganz sicher, zu welcher Seite ich tendieren würde, so richtig wohl fühlte sich der Patient mit beidem nicht :-)  
Zur Vorgeschichte, war ein 20-jähriger Patient mit bekannter SVT, unter Medikation wie oben bereits erwähnt normofrequent, jedoch arrhythmisch und ohne relativ rhythmisch jedoch tachykard.... 
Einsteils ist es ja so, das ein junges ansonsten gesundes Herz eine Frequenz von 150 und mehr ganz gut toleriert, wäre bloß interresant, ob es das auf Wochen bezogen dann auch noch gut toleriert? 
Was natürlich auch noch eine Möglichkeit wäre, die man ausprobieren könnte, die Medikation nur noch bedarfsmäßig zu nehmen, wobei die Medis ja auch einen Spiegel aufbauen....... 
Aber muss Patientenschupser Recht geben, normofrequent und rhythmisch ist natürlich net zu toppen  :Grin: !!!

----------


## Patientenschubser

> bereits erwähnt normofrequent, jedoch arrhythmisch und ohne relativ rhythmisch jedoch tachykard.... 
> Einsteils ist es ja so, das ein junges ansonsten gesundes Herz eine Frequenz von 150 und mehr ganz gut toleriert, wäre bloß interresant, ob es das auf Wochen bezogen dann auch noch gut toleriert? 
> Was natürlich auch noch eine Möglichkeit wäre, die man ausprobieren könnte, die Medikation nur noch bedarfsmäßig zu nehmen, wobei die Medis ja auch einen Spiegel aufbauen.......

 Was´n nu? Normofrequent oder Tachykard, Arhythmisch oder relativ Rhythmisch  :Huh?: 
Verstehe ich nicht....
Grundsätzlich ist ein Herz das so arbeitet nicht gesund, oder?
Selbst bei einem jungen Patienten ist das nicht zu tolerieren, da er kaum Leistungsfähig sein wird. 
Mein Tipp, Internisten wechseln...

----------


## Lupina

@ Patientenschupser,  
also bei diesem Pat. ist das so, unter medikamentöser Behandlung (Betablocker und Adenosin) ist der Puls normofrequent, jedoch arrhythmisch, lässt dieser dann die Medis weg, ist er tachykard und relativ rhythmisch...
jetzt haben wir diskutiert, was ebens in diesem Fall wohl gesünder ist.....aber einig sind wir uns net alle geworden....

----------


## Patientenschubser

Da ist NICHTS gesundes (oder eben gesünderes) dran.
Den beides schaden dem Körper, auch einem jungen Patienten.... 
Patientenschu*B*ser

----------


## Lupina

@ Patientenschubser 
Das beides net gesund ist, ist schon klar, ohne Wiederrede.... 
er hatte halt gemeint, als "Übergangslösung", in a paar Wochen hat er ja dann schließlich beim Kardiologen nen Termin... 
aber was jetzt davon die bessere Lösung ist, gibts glaub net.... 
LG Lupina 
P.s. Sorry, habs gesehen dich schreibt man mit B!  :Augen rollen (sarkastisch):

----------


## Patientenschubser

Am Besten wird es sein wenn er sich schnellst möglich in eine Uniklinik überweisen lässt.

----------


## Lupina

Da kann ich dir nur Recht geben, aber manchmal ist es schwierig, einem vom Besseren zu überzeugen.... :-)

----------


## Patientenschubser

:Smiley:  Yes.... kenne ich.....

----------


## Lupina

Aber es wäre ja sonst zu einfach, wenn uns alle Patienten brav folgen würden..... net mal mehr mein charmanter Augenaufschlag half da mehr.......allerhand!!! :Cool:  
Naja, so sand se halt dia Männer.....

----------


## Polarbear

Arrhythmie wird bei uns als Notfall gesehen, d.h. wir machen
ein Drei-Punkt-EKG und fahren in die nächste Kardiologische
Abteilung, sollte ich meine Untergebenen dabei erwischen, dass
sie das nicht so handhaben, dann wissen sie jetzt bereits das
Thema der nächsten Fortbildung.

----------


## Lupina

@ Polarbear,  
Arrhythmie wird bei uns als Notfall-, bzw. meist als Notarzteinsatz gehandhabt, wobei dann meist auch eine 12-Kanal-Ableitung geschrieben wird und mit 3-Kanal-Ableitung und weitere Monitoring ins nächste geeingenete Zielkrankenhaus mit Kathetermöglichkeit gefahren wird...
Wobei was willst machen, wenn der Patient net will....dann geht halt nichts....
Stur bleibt stur....au wenns unvernünftig ist 
LG Lupina

----------


## Patientenschubser

btw: was ist ein Drei Punkt EKG  :Zwinker:  
Wir nutzten das Corpuls C3 und noch unsere Restbestände des Zoll M.... 
Unser AG hat sich in Unkosten gestürzt  :Smiley:  
Wir haben für das C3 bekommen: die Blutdruckmessung, CO² Messung, Faxmodul - wir Faxen unsere 12 Kanal EKG in die Kardiologie und das Kartenlesegerät.

----------


## Lupina

@Patientenschubser 
Das ist mal Luxus...es gibt noch Wachen, die nutzen das 08 16 ... Aber irgendwann kommt auch sicher das C3 "sehnlich erwartet" 
P.s. Alles gute zum Geburtstag!!!

----------


## Patientenschubser

Ja, aber sehr guter Luxus und das ist auch gut so  :Smiley:  
Danke für den Glückwunsch.

----------


## Lupina

Mein erster Arbeitgeber hatte auch das C3 und ein Mobidat war auch mit an Board, die 2 fehlen mir scho a wengale!
Naja,irgendwann kommst auchbzu uns.....denn bekanntlich die Hoffnung stirbt zuerst :Grin:  
Bitte bitte,wenn scho angezeigt wird,dann kann man ja auch gratulieren :Smiley:

----------


## Polarbear

> @ Polarbear,  
> Arrhythmie wird bei uns als Notfall-, bzw. meist als Notarzteinsatz gehandhabt, wobei dann meist auch eine 12-Kanal-Ableitung geschrieben wird und mit 3-Kanal-Ableitung und weitere Monitoring ins nächste geeingenete Zielkrankenhaus mit Kathetermöglichkeit gefahren wird...
> Wobei was willst machen, wenn der Patient net will....dann geht halt nichts....
> Stur bleibt stur....au wenns unvernünftig ist 
> LG Lupina

 IRONIEMODUS ON:
ggfs. drohen wir eine Zwangseinweisung an, man muß nur gut bluffen können.
IRONIEMODUS OFF: 
Gut zu reden ist eine Möglichkeit u.U. leichte Panik auslösen, wenn alles nicht hilft,
dann lassen wir ihn eine Transportverweigerung unterschreiben und im rausgehen
unterhalten wir uns dann halblaut über seine sichere Reanimation und die geringe
Chance des Erfolges, das hilft immer. 
Auf älteren RTW´s findest du noch einen Defi mit 3 Punktableitung (rot-gelb-grün)

----------


## Lupina

@ Polarbear, 
Ja, manchmal hilft das bluffen schon, wobei bei nem NAE mit cholerisch veranlagtem NA, halt ich schön meine Klappe, meistens..... Bin ja ne Frau da faellt einem das natuerlich auch Net immer so leicht....reine genetische Veranlagung  :Augen rollen (sarkastisch):   
Ohne Unterschrift und Dringlichkeithinweis wird bei mir Au niemand daheim gelassen und bei dieser Gelegenheit,kann man natürlich auch geringfuegig uebertreiben :Augen rollen (sarkastisch):  
LG

----------


## kaya

> IRONIEMODUS ON:
> ggfs. drohen wir eine Zwangseinweisung an, man muß nur gut bluffen können.
> IRONIEMODUS OFF: 
> Gut zu reden ist eine Möglichkeit u.U. leichte Panik auslösen, wenn alles nicht hilft,
> dann lassen wir ihn eine Transportverweigerung unterschreiben und im rausgehen
> unterhalten wir uns dann halblaut über seine sichere Reanimation und die geringe
> Chance des Erfolges, das hilft immer.

 Gut, dass Ihr mal darüber geredet habt, damit auch das Hauptklientel des Forums endlich Bescheid weiß...  :emot33_zipped:  
Trotzdem alles Gute, vor allem Gesundheit und viel Erfolg für 2012  :zl_good_luck_cut:  
LG Vera

----------


## Polarbear

Wir sind doch nicht wichtig, jeder halbwegs informierte
Hypochonder besitzt einen Pschyrembel in der jeweils
neuesten Version, bevorzugt als CD-Rom um den RD
am Telefon gleich die Diagnose mitzuteilen.

----------


## kaya

Womit sich der zweite Teil Deiner Signatur ja bestätigt hätte...  :Zunge raus:   
Aber das geht wohl allen so, die im medizinisch/pflegerischen Bereich tätig sind. Und ich persönlich finde aufgeklärte oder interessierte Patienten wesentlich spannender als die duldsamen. Ich habe in der häuslichen Intensivpflege mal ein beatmungspflichiges Kind mit einem Lyell-Syndrom (kannte ich vorher auch nicht) betreut, das vorher 18 Monate im Krankenhaus lag. Die Mutter war dort fast bei allen Therapien dabei. Ich konnte viel von ihr lernen und es gab einige Debatten. Letztendlich haben alle davon profitiert: ich habe von der Mutter vor allem im Bezug auf die manuellen Therapien viel gelernt, sie einiges von mir und insgesamt haben wir für das Kind das Beste daraus gemacht. So macht Pflege Sinn und Spaß... 
Was ich zudem erwähnen möchte: ich habe absolute Hochachtung vor allen Mitarbeitern des Rettungsdienstes. Ich arbeite seit etlichen Jahren in der Pflege, und ich kenne meine Grenzen. Das was Ihr da in Not- und Unfallsituationen manchmal leisten müsst, "Hut ab", ich könnte es nicht... Und die Menschen die Ihr da versorgt und betreut wohl auch nicht... 
Klopft Euch stellvertretend mal selbst auf die Schulter. 
Schönen Abend noch... 
LG Vera

----------


## Polarbear

Stellvertretend für alle Goulashfeger sage ich mal DANKE. 
Der Rettungsdienst ist nur das erste Glied einer Kette, bei der alle 
an einem Strang ziehen, die Notaufnahme, das OP-Team und die 
Pflege im Krkhs. Nur wenn das aus einem Guss ist, hat der Patient
eine faire Chance auf eigenen Füßen die Klinik zu verlassen. 
lg ours polaire

----------


## Patientenschubser

Diese Lobhudelei kann nicht haben!
Wir machen unseren Job, andere machen Ihren Job!
Egal ob Pfleger, Beamte, Lehrer, Ärzte... jeder (hoffentlich) so gut wie er/ sie kann.
Wir sind NICHTS besseres oder müssen deswegen mehr geachtet werden.
Solange man seinen Job gerne macht, macht man ihn gut  :Smiley:   
Der Begriff _Gulaschfeger_ geht übrigens mM nach gar nicht!

----------


## Lupina

Da muss ich Patientenschubser Recht geben, unsere Berufsgruppe ist nicht mehr oder weniger wichtig, als andere.
Wichtig ist das du den Job mit Spass und Überzeugung machst!
Natuerlich haben wir teilweise eine groessere physische und psychische Belastung, aber dafür haben wir 1. Unsere Ausbildung, und 2. Auch bestimmt nette Kollegen, mit denen man den Fall nochmal nachbesprechen kann, wenn das nicht geht, gibt's immer noch die netten Kollegen vom CISM.... :Smiley:

----------


## Patientenschubser

@ Lupina 
das mit den Kollegen stimmt. Dafür meine volle Zustimmung  :Smiley:

----------


## Polarbear

Der Begriff Goulashfeger hat sich bei uns bereits in den ´60 manifestiert und den kriegst du bei den Älteren auch nicht mehr raus, es mag vielleicht daran liegen, dass wir keine HIO, sondern eine BF sind, da gelten etwas andere Sprachregelungen. 
Nix für ungut. 
lg ours polaire

----------

